# SF Bay Charters



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

We are visiting SFO for a few weeks in the near future and were thinking about going sailing, preferably with a captain familiar with the area and that can do some instruction (2 of us don't know how to sail). 

Anyone have recommendations? Experiences good or bad?

Thanks!


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

I know there are charter companies out there, but i would think one of the best ways to see SF bay by water would be the schooners that operate in the bay. The Hindu comes to mind, but I know there are others that do day sails and evening sails.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

I used to race against Rick about 15 years ago. Great guy and a great skipper. This is from Latitude 38's crewed charter listings.

Gentle Storm II: Rick Niles' 2004 Catalina 42 remains in new condition. He has cruised in many parts of the world and has been sailing on the Bay his entire life. A seasoned skipper - a new boat.
• Carries 6 passengers
• Berthed at Clipper Yacht Harbor, Sausalito
• Available for skippered day trips on San Francisco Bay, teambuilding, ash scattering and special events. Sail the boat as much or as little as you like.
• (707) 235-6295; GS Charters, Sailing San Francisco | Sailing Sausalito


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

U


Donald_Crowhurst said:


> I know there are charter companies out there, but i would think one of the best ways to see SF bay by water would be the schooners that operate in the bay. The Hindu comes to mind, but I know there are others that do day sails and evening sails.


Donald Crowhurst? Really?


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

try this: Go to the Latatude 38 web site. Go down to the "Charter" tab. click it. You will find a list of a couple of dozen charter boats. The list will have multi person, 6 pack and bare boats. I'll bet that you can find something there that will get your interest. Have fun. San Francisco is a great place to sail.

http://www.latitude38.com/features/baycharter6-pack.html#6pack


----------

